# Windows 10 upgrade advisor



## X-CosmicBlue (25. März 2015)

Zu Windows 7 und 8 gab es ja jeweils diesen wenige 100kB großen Assistenten zum Herunterladen, der einem am Ende sagte, ob das System von der Hardware und von der Software her kompatible ist.
Gibt es den auch schon für Windows 10?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2015)

Nein gibt es noch nicht.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (25. März 2015)

Okay, danke.


----------



## DKK007 (25. März 2015)

Wenn Windows8 auf deinem System läuft, dann läuft auch Win10.


----------



## T'PAU (25. März 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn Windows8 auf deinem System läuft, dann läuft auch Win10.


Sicher? Also wenn ich das hier lese, hab ich da meine Zweifel.
Vielleicht hab ich's auch falsch verstanden, aber ohne TPM (2.0) Chip soll Win 10 nicht laufen!


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2015)

Wird trotzdem laufen, steht auch im Text.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2015)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Sicher? Also wenn ich das hier lese, hab ich da meine Zweifel.



Wird auch mit Win10 laufen.


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2015)

Bisher kann man das Zeugs im Bios abschalten und das wird bei Windows 10 nicht anders sein.
Das wirst du auch auf Non UEFI Boards installieren können, sofern es Treiber gibt.


----------



## DKK007 (30. März 2015)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Sicher? Also wenn ich das hier lese, hab ich da meine Zweifel.
> Vielleicht hab ich's auch falsch verstanden, aber ohne TPM (2.0) Chip soll Win 10 nicht laufen!



Ich habe hier Win10 auf meinem Notebook laufen, da gibt es weder UEFI noch SecureBoot und schon gar kein TPM. Die TPM-Pflicht gibt es nur bei Fertig-PCs.


----------

